# Char Griller Firebox mods (metal questions)



## baker2828 (May 9, 2008)

Ok,
I have had my CG for about a year and have had some succusful rib smokes.  The problem is like listed in the mods section I need to make some type of a mod using expanded metal to the firebox charcoal grate after 4-5 hours I loose temp.  

Let me start this off by saying I have very little knowledge of alloys and their properties.  My problem is I can't find a good source for expanded metal and then I am faced with what type of metal to use steel, stainless or carbon and where can I find it.  I don't know how to weld so how would one go about installing rails to lay the expanded metal on?  I would figure drilling holes would cause more escapes for heat.  I have spent two days going through the mods and while I see what needs to be done I am having a hard time implementing it.


----------



## teeotee (May 9, 2008)

Hi baker ..... when getting into a long smoke do you empty the ash from the firebox. If you're using the standard charcoal rack then the ash could be choking your coals out. Just remember to wear a good pair of gloves when pulling the drawer out !!!!

I did make a basket for mine. Got the expanded steel from lowes, altho home depot sellls it too. I didn't weld anything together either. 

There are a lot posts in the charcoal smoker section about making baskets...... have a look around and you'll find them, hell have a good look around the site anyway


----------



## baker2828 (May 9, 2008)

I looked all over the char griller mods and I can't find any instructions on how to creating the basket, I will search again.  That is the problem, the coals are getting choked because of lack of O2, but its a pain trying to dump coals and all I would like to remove just the ash and keep the grate i there.  How did you make your box?  Is it effective?


----------



## teeotee (May 9, 2008)

I'm trying to find hte post i did of it. And yeah it works good. I used that useless cooking grate that came in the sfb. Cut that down in length so it sits on top of the runners for the ash pan and a couple of bolt heads, then put my basket on top of that. 

Shall try and find that post....

On edit .... found the post. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...harcoal+basket


----------



## baker2828 (May 9, 2008)

That is awesome, and this is perfect.  Exactly what I was looking for.  I did a search on making charcoal basket and only got mine and another post unrelated.  Thank you for your help this will prove to be quite usefull.


----------



## chargrilled (May 9, 2008)

Baker, should give teeotee points, click the scale on the top right of his post


----------



## jfulwider (May 10, 2008)

I used a piece of sheetmetal that I bought @ Home Depot for a baffle btween the fireboxopening and it runs about 3/4 of the way across. How do I know if it is Galvanized? If it is where can I pick up a piece fairly cheap?


----------



## fireguy (May 10, 2008)

Someone might have a better way to tell... but, if it is or was kinda a metallic silver or gray color and possibley had what might appear as a flakey or different color/texture to it, it is most likely galv. Or if you remember when or where you bought it.... it should have said either: galvinized or weldable on the rack. or go back to the store and look... they ought to have both sitting there and you can tell a real dif when they are clean..
otherwise, if your family members have started to grow a 3rd leg it might have been galv.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But any hard ware store should have smaller thin sheets for cheaper, otherwise a metal sup. can get ya thicker stuff and may not be that much more than the hardware stores. hope this helps ya figure it out!!!


----------



## baker2828 (May 10, 2008)

I think your correct, first time so thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## baker2828 (May 10, 2008)

Hey what did you use for the bottom of your basket, I noticed Cowgirl made a complete basket out of the expanded metal, but your bottom looks like steel rods or something.


----------



## teeotee (May 10, 2008)

Mine has no bottom to it. There is a cooking grate that comes with the sfb. I used that only shortened it so it would go lower in the firebox but not so low that it sat in the charcoal pan. 

Think i shortened it by two bars then turned it through 90deg. It sits on top of the guid runners for the ash pan and two bolt heads that hold the sfb to the lower part of the smoker. Not the best but it works for now till i can make a better version. I can add a lot more coals, there is better airflow through the coals and i can empty the ash with out bothering the main fire.


----------

